# bottom drawer things



## manchestermiss

Hi all.
I am moving to Dubai at the end of the summer, fast approaching, and my boyfriend is following me out at Christmas time. I was wondering is it possible to bring a vibrator in my luggage, I am not shipping anything, only luggage on the plane, and is it possible to buy condoms, toys, etc in Dubai if not married, or even if you are?
This is a genuine question as I do not want to asked to leave Dubai before I've even gotten through the airport!
Thanks in advance!
J.


----------



## pamela0810

Hi there,
Yes, you can buy condoms in Dubai but there are no adult toy stores out here. 
As for your vibrator, I would recommend bringing it in only if it is something quite discreet and capable of passing through customs without being questioned. I'm sure many have managed to do so successfully.
Good luck with your move.


----------



## Maz25

pamela0810 said:


> Hi there,
> Yes, you can buy condoms in Dubai but there are no adult toy stores out here.
> As for your vibrator, I would recommend bringing it in only if it is something quite discreet and capable of passing through customs without being questioned. I'm sure many have managed to do so successfully.
> Good luck with your move.


I concur. I have however seen this vibrating thing that fits on the finger - I'm assuming that the authorities have not yet figured out what it is, as it seems to be on sale in all the major supermarkets and is proudly displayed in the shop window of the mini-mart in my old apartment block! 

You can buy condoms and lubes, in all flavours!


----------



## bubble_boy

Just put it in your baggage, worst that could happen is they confiscate it over here. But, you should be fine. No adult stores over here though. but pretty much all products from Durex are readily available over here.



Maz25 said:


> I concur. I have however seen this vibrating thing that fits on the finger - I'm assuming that the authorities have not yet figured out what it is, as it seems to be on sale in all the major supermarkets and is proudly displayed in the shop window of the mini-mart in my old apartment block!
> 
> You can buy condoms and lubes, in all flavours!


You don't put it on your finger...


----------



## bonk

manchestermiss said:


> Hi all.
> I am moving to Dubai at the end of the summer, fast approaching, and my boyfriend is following me out at Christmas time. I was wondering is it possible to bring a vibrator in my luggage, I am not shipping anything, only luggage on the plane, and is it possible to buy condoms, toys, etc in Dubai if not married, or even if you are?
> This is a genuine question as I do not want to asked to leave Dubai before I've even gotten through the airport!
> Thanks in advance!
> J.


What everyone else said ... and condom sales not restricted to married people. Available in pharmacies, supermarkets, service stations etc.

The toy business? Assuming that it/they show up when your bags get x-rayed, the ones that look more realistic in a biological sense are probably more likely to cause eyebrows to be raised.



bubbles said:


> You don't put it on your finger...


Ah, useful to know   !


----------



## Gavtek

Just say it's a back massager and you suffer from back pain in the unlikely event that you're asked about it. That's assuming it's not one of those big veiny things


----------



## Seabee

Agree with the others, if it looks like the real thing they'll confiscate it.

And a pedantic point but important. You say your bf will join you later - if you mean permanently there are visa hurdles to get over. He needs a sponsor and as you're unmarried you won't be able to sponsor him. Does he have a job to come to?


----------



## wandabug

plus it is illegal for an unmarried couple to live together.


----------



## Maz25

bubbles said:


> You don't put it on your finger...


I'm intrigued now! What do you do with it then??? Would be a bit sad for me to buy one just to figure out what it's for!


----------



## Elphaba

Not a discussion for this board. Thanks
-


----------

